# Your Favorite Movies of 2005



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What were your favorite movies released in 2005?

For a list of the top 100 favorite titles according to votes tallied on IMDb. go *HERE*.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

1. Cinderella Man. Good fight movie, not just about boxing. The Great Depression was hard on everybody, the movie shows what a struggle it was to make a living during that time. Jeremy Schapp wrote a book about Braddock I plan on checking out.

2. Wedding Crashers. A movie to just sit through and laugh without straining those brain cells.

3. Serenity. I didn't see the series. The movie did a good job of introducing the characters so I felt like I knew them. Such a good job, it may have made fans of the series bored with it all until the plot started to get going. Maybe because the actors are so familiar with their characters, I got the feeling that they really cared about each other. Too bad somebody couldn't have taught Lucas that trick with Padme and Anakin.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

1. Crash
2. Syriana
3. 40 year old virgin
4. Interpretor
5. Constant Gardener


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Munich. And an early vote for 2006..Da Vinci Code.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's the movies in 2005 that made the most in the Box Office

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/yearly/chart/?yr=2005&p=.htm

note that several in the top are still showing...

These are the movies I saw in 2005

Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
Batman Begins
King Kong
Hitch
Fantastic Four
Fun with Dick and Jane
Be Cool
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Fever Pitch

And since I didn't track 2004 last year here that is

Shrek 2
Spider-Man 2
Meet the Fockers
The Incredibles
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
The Day After Tomorrow
National Treasure
The Polar Express
Ocean's Twelve
50 First Dates
Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events
DodgeBall: A True Underdog Story
The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie
The Terminal
Garfield: The Movie
Ray
Miracle
13 Going on 30
The Phantom of the Opera
Resident Evil: Apocalypse
In Good Company
Team America: World Police
NASCAR 3D: The IMAX Experience


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

"The Exorcism Of Emily Rose" - it's more of a courtroom drama than a horror movie, although there are some scary scenes. Very thought provoking. Very good movie.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

"House of Wax", just to see Paris Hilton get killed, lol


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

greatwhitenorth said:


> "House of Wax", just to see Paris Hilton get killed, lol


That's funny! :thats: !rolling :lol:

What on earth am I saying?  I :heart: Paris Hilton!


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

As she told Letterman, one can never get into the Paris Hilton.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Serenity. The story, action, and drama blew away anything else I saw.

The last Star Wars movie was good (the opening 20 minutes was amazing), with a few major flaws (Anakin went WAAAAYYY too dark too quickly..... I bought him turning to the dark side to save Padme but they needed to spend more than 30 seconds on his swing to the baddies), but was satisfying and worth the price of admission.

The new Harry Potter was great also.

And for a sleeper pick, the IMAX film Magnificent Desolation was awe inspiring. Tom Hanks plays NASA recruiting tool once again......


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

bobsupra said:


> As she told Letterman, one can never get into the Paris Hilton.


At this point, who HASN'T checked into the Paris Hilton. This girl has had more partners than Madonna did at the same age.....

Jimmy Fallon had the best riff on this in front of her on SNL during Weekend Update....


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Walk the Line was great. I went to King Kong figuring it would be a good popcorn movie, but I was really impressed with it.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> That's funny! :thats: !rolling :lol:
> 
> What on earth am I saying?  I :heart: Paris Hilton!


And here I thought you were madly in love with the twins. You're either fickle or a two, err three, timer. :lol:

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> And here I thought you were madly in love with the twins. You're either fickle or a two, err three, timer. :lol:
> 
> John


What red-blooded man doesn't 'love' a slut? :grin: It doesn't necessarily mean I'm "in love" with her. There is a difference, you know. :shrug:

I loved my mother, I wasn't "in love" with her.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Reminds of the old Bill Mahre joke about how they had Virgin Sacrifices in ancient times. You didn't want to throw the "sluts" into the pit, you saved that for the virgins who drive you nuts....


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Serenity. The story, action, and drama blew away anything else I saw._

I agree. Best scifi film of the year.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> What red-blooded man doesn't 'love' a slut? :grin: It doesn't necessarily mean I'm "in love" with her. There is a difference, you know. :shrug:
> 
> I loved my mother, I wasn't "in love" with her.


No offense, but does this mean your mother was a slut, or that you love PH the way you loved your mother?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Am I the only Starwars III fan? I bought the DVD to complete my 7 DVD collection!

This was the only movie in 2005 I watched twice in the theater, and 3 times from the DVD, plus I watched it in sequence with the other 5 in the series each time. I'd say that puts it number 1 of not only my favorites but also my most watched movie series in the last 10 years. A distant second was Lord of the Rings and third The Matrix series. I'm a big fan of multi DVD length stories like these. You can really get into the story this way.

Serenity was good. I made a copy of it for my PDA to watch when I'm traveling and waiting around.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> No offense, but does this mean your mother was a slut, or that you love PH the way you loved your mother?


None taken, Bogy, but where do you get off saying something sleazy that would be patently offensive to the average man, and try to disclaim it with a cheap _"No offense, but..."_? :nono2:

Your grasp of logic is tenuous at best, however, your grip on bad taste and poor judgement is as firm as ever.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Bogy said:


> No offense, but does this mean your mother was a slut, or that you love PH the way you loved your mother?


Nick- Just tell him to go to hell.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

My quality movie viewing was dramatically reduced, this year. 4 year old grandson requires a lot of Stripes, Madagascar, Sky High, etc.
Of the movies I did see
1. Crash
1 1/2 Batman Begins
2. March of the Penguins
3. Cinderella Man

(the first 2 were viewed on DVD)


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> None taken, Bogy, but where do you get off saying something sleazy that would be patently offensive to the average man, and try to disclaim it with a cheap _"No offense, but..."_? :nono2:
> 
> Your grasp of logic is tenuous at best, however, your grip on bad taste and poor judgement is as firm as ever.


I learned it all from you Nick. 

I assumed your mother was a very nice woman, but I'm wondering about your feelings for Paris. :nono:


----------



## Prison Break (Mar 14, 2006)

In No Particular Order: 

Good Night and Good Luck - What happened to Journalists like that?
Walk the Line - What happened to recording artists like that?
Fever Pitch
Hostage
Jarhead
40 Year Old Virgin
Cinderella Man
Munich
Kingdom of Heaven
Waiting. . .


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

#1. Sin City ***

2. Hostage **

Bruce Willis is on both of this flicks, I wonder why some people liked more the second one, with two stars only, and SC is rated with three stars.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Nick said:


> What were your favorite movies released in 2005?
> 
> For a list of the top 100 favorite titles according to votes tallied on IMDb. go *HERE*.


I looked at the list and the only one I have seen is Wedding Crashers.

No wonder my wife is always mad at me. I guess I need to get back to dating.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith
Batman Begins
Hitch
Crash
Sin City
Assault on Precinct 13
Pacifier, The
xXx: State of the Union


----------

